# Family and Friend



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

About a week ago, I heard mention that my good friend would be in town soon for a visit. Naturally, I was excited, but not nearly as excited as I was when I found out he was coming even sooner.

Yesterday, Holdsworth stopped in to say hello.

After driving straight through from the San Francisco area of California, he needed to rest a bit. A three hour nap is what he got and then it was time to dash off with my family and I to the Manti for some time on the water.

Surprisingly enough, the creek we went to was really crowded with nearby campers and their dogs, which really threw the fishing off. It took awhile for us to see any activity at all.

First fish was a small cutthroat on the fly:



The fishing was still rough going for the next bit until we came upon some nice holes that hadn't tasted the hair of the dog yet. We managed to spook quite a few fish, but getting them to turn on a hook was nearly impossible.

Finally, a rainbow bit a killer caddis and gave me a good tussle.



Aaron hooked into a good one too:



The fishing died after that and we abandoned that creek for another one with better fishing under the circumstances.

It didn't take long and we were bent again.



Then it was my turn and this little rainbow looked like it was dipped in white paint.



Its buddy's white tip was also quite prominent.



After a few fish like those, we collected the family (the kids were playing in a nearby reservoir) and drove to Huntington Reservoir, where we hoped to find some tiger trout that were willing to play.

Again, the fishing was slow. About an hour went by before Aaron walked to the far side, where he got a small one. After awhile, I went across as well, but we saw the sky and knew that it would be a shame to be anywhere but the summit at sunset.





We arrived at the summit just in time to capture some pretty amazing views.







Amazing sky! That mounting thunderhead we'd noticed earlier was ablaze with sunset shades of fire.





I got a little trigger-happy with that area.





So the fishing wasn't exceptional, but fish were caught and good times were had by all. Seeing an old friend after 2 years was really great. We've got something cooking for next week. That should be fun.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Glad you met up with Holdsworth again! Nice pics, as always my friend.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Always nice to get out with friends, and family.


----------

